# fly remedies for dairy cattle



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

The flies are starting to get really bad here. Every year we use that nasty fly pour on stuff on our milk cows. I'd like to try some natural things this year....any ideas?


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I heard on one of these forums here on HT that a cheap bottle of mint mouthwash will get rid of 90% of your fly problem. I haven't tried, but I plan to in a few days.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll try it tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## JElfering (Apr 17, 2005)

We have a problem here in NE WI. How did that mint mouthwash work. Is there any problem with health issues and mouthwash on a cow. I would think not since we put it in our mouths.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

It helped - but did not totally take care of the problem. I would say it was about 50% compared to the commercial fly pour on treatments.


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

There's a product called Pyganic I like.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom McLaughlin said:


> There's a product called Pyganic I like.


I looked this up and it states that it is specifically for plants and to wash thoroughly if you get it on your skin. Do you put this right on the cows?


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes it can be used as livestock and poultry spray. The instruction gives different dilution rates .


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks. I told my husband about it and he remembers wanting to get it for our garden last year but could only find it in gallons for $160 or something like that.

Now that it can be bought in quarts, me might have to give that a try.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/ 
This is a good value for permethrin


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks, That is a value. Just paid $47 qt. for 1.4% . Crap not a good way to start the morning.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

We have been mixing Diatomaous Earth (DE) with loose minerals for several years now. It's a powder and they eat it free choice. It's an all natural source for minerals but it has the advantage of killing flies and internal parasites. We noticed this year that we have fewer flies than ever before. We also notice that the cows eat the DE, get it on their mouth, scratch their back etc. with their mouth and deposit the DE (you can see the white powder) on the spots where flies land. The result, no ticks, no flies, no problem. I know you won't beleive it until you try it but before you say it's a bunch of bunk, commit to using it one year. Your animals will look better, be healthier and more worm free than ever before. It won't do much to keep the flies down this year because the eggs are already laid but you should notice a huge difference next year.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree with the DE suggestion. All natural and works well from all my experience and personal testimonials

mark


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

If it matters: permetrin is a synthetic pyrethrin. I would guess the difference in price of Pyganic.


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I have been useing TKO orange oil, they have a web site. 
It is pricey but I really like it. I sprayed the cow and the flies landed on me, so now I spray myself too.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

You're missing a bet if you don't use Muscovy ducks around your herd. Muscovies are barnyard ducks, not pond ducks. They don't quack, so they're very quiet. They will gladly spend all day going through manure piles looking for something to eat. It scatters the piles so they dry up and don't hatch fly larvae. They sure help with the smell, too.

My cattle like to lay up in the shade. The ducks gather around and pick flies off of them.

It takes about 4 ducks per cow. They really improve the looks of your pasture. No manure visible anywhere.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Our chickens do a pretty good job scattering the piles. We have a couple of Mallard ducks that have made this their home. They are out there foraging, too. 
Maybe we just need a few more. The flies are here and bothersome, but we have seen a bit of improvement over last year.

prairiegirl


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Prairiegirl,

My chickens do a good job close to the barn and henhouse, but won't go far from the henhouse. It's probably because they can't fly.

The Muscovies cover the entire 10 acres. They fly quite well.

Visitors here always comment on the absence of manure piles in the pastures, the low numbers of flies and how good it smells. A family of foxes killed off a lot of my ducks in spring of '06. The flies got really bad until I hatched and grew enough ducks to control the flies.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

If you don't have chickens and have fairly accessable pastureland, get a few old tires, bolt them together to make a drag, and drag your pastures. It worked great for me when I ran a cow-calf operation. Cost me nada to make.

I also at times used a backrub with diesel fuel on it, but that doesn't qualify for natural or organic.

Another idea is to make fly traps, which I also did. I used a cone of cardboard and a large jar. Put meat in the jar. Works good, especially in the barn. It's the same idea as this fruit fly trap idea, but uses meat...

http://www.makeyourown.net/Fruit_fly_trap.shtml


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Thumper, bless your heart, you're an absolute lifesaver! I read your post and remembered reading something about using Orange TKO as an insect repellent so I did some internet searching and found someone who said they use it just straight, misted on, and it repels flies and mosquitos. I have some of the other "That Orange Stuff" (same as TKO but made in the U.S.) So I tried it out on myself first, and IT WORKS! No mosquitos, no biting flies, no nothing! It's been over two hours and I was just out in the garden pulling weeds and _nothing _ bit me! :dance: I sprayed my mare with it because she was stomping horribly from the biting flies, and now she's standing quietly. I have to go run down the cow now and spray her. She has them the worst.

Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you! I've been trying everything under the sun, including expensive fly repellents, and nothing has worked. I almost thought I was going to have to get some Muscovy Ducks! LOL! My chickens just aren't cutting it in the fly predation department.  

~Lannie


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Thumper/inOkla. said:


> I have been useing TKO orange oil, they have a web site.
> It is pricey but I really like it. I sprayed the cow and the flies landed on me, so now I spray myself too.


I checked out the web site : http://www.tkoorange.com/index.html

Now please tell us exactly what you order and what mixture of oil to water to you use? Do you spray or pour it on your cows? How often do you need to use? Wonder how this would work on one of those cattle rubs instead of the chemicals?


----------

